# 6 rifles, 10 pistols stolen from Massachusetts armory



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 17, 2015)

HOW does this happen?  Doesn't every armory have a military guard, or was that just a Marine thing?

6 rifles, 10 pistols stolen from Massachusetts armory


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 17, 2015)

If all SOP's are followed, it's damn near impossible to do. Probably some form of an inside job, or at least someone with specific knowledge of SOP's. Outside of that, probably not the best idea to discuss, Armory security and or weapons safe guard SOP.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 17, 2015)

Agreed  about getting into a discussion regarding security on an open forum, just mind-boggling to me how this could happen.

On another note, @JAB  I had to laugh out loud when I saw your edit to the above, glad I got to read your first story that you shared, it made me laugh very hard!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 17, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Agreed  about getting into a discussion regarding security on an open forum, just mind-boggling to me how this could happen.
> 
> On another note, @JAB  I had to laugh out loud when I saw your edit to the above, glad I got to read your first story that you shared, it made me laugh very hard!



lol, yeah I posted that and was like "you dumbass" but yeah. lol


----------



## AWP (Nov 17, 2015)

It's good to see soldiers stepping up their game beyond NVG's and Gore-Tex. Have a little ambition, a little drive.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 17, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> It's good to see soldiers stepping up their game beyond NVG's and Gore-Tex. Have a little ambition, a little drive.




Cynicism, sarcasm and disillusionment on this one all get rated with an "A+"...  it is completely AWP.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 17, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> HOW does this happen?  Doesn't every armory have a military guard, or was that just a Marine thing?
> 
> 6 rifles, 10 pistols stolen from Massachusetts armory


My guess is an inside job.
Another story said the roof was being repaired and the alarm system was off.
That leaves a small number of people with knowledge.
What needs to be addressed is why didn't they have the AGR's pulling a CQ type of duty until the alarm was back on-line?


----------



## policemedic (Nov 17, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> It's good to see soldiers stepping up their game beyond NVG's and Gore-Tex. Have a little ambition, a little drive.



I'm more than a bit familiar with that case.  Fuckers.


----------



## AWP (Nov 17, 2015)

policemedic said:


> I'm more than a bit familiar with that case.  Fuckers.



It has happened in FL. Twice. I've no doubt other states have similar cases. I'm also familiar with two cases at Bagram, 1 AF guy and 1 contractor. The latter went to jail, but I don't know about the former.


----------



## policemedic (Nov 17, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> It has happened in FL. Twice. I've no doubt other states have similar cases. I'm also familiar with two cases at Bagram, 1 AF guy and 1 contractor. The latter went to jail, but I don't know about the former.



Same deal at my last armory. Sold 'em to a pawn shop a mile or so down the road. Locked up now ;)


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 17, 2015)

You have to be about a dumbass to swipe sensitive items from yourown unit, and then pawn the stuff.


----------



## Red-Dot (Nov 17, 2015)

Hope those fuckers are taken out of the gene pool.


----------



## Salt USMC (Nov 20, 2015)

There's been an arrest.  The guy was on bail for child rape and was wearing an ankle monitor at the time :-/
Man Arrested In Weekend Theft Of 16 Guns From Army Reserve Armory In Massachusetts


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 20, 2015)

Deathy McDeath said:


> There's been an arrest.  The guy was on bail for child rape and was wearing an ankle monitor at the time :-/
> Man Arrested In Weekend Theft Of 16 Guns From Army Reserve Armory In Massachusetts




A reservist, pretty much what I expected.

Hope they lock him away for good, raping a 14 year old, and then stealing weapon's, after serving...sounds like an oxygen thief to me.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 20, 2015)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> A reservist, pretty much what I expected.
> 
> Hope they lock him away for good, raping a 14 year old, and then stealing weapon's, after serving...sounds like an oxygen thief to me.


Former Reservist, I am guessing the child rape charge may have terminated his career and he was "getting back at the man".


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 20, 2015)

His brain is not wired like most people's. He was wearing an ankle GPS device, on bail for Christ's sake. I doubt he has feelings of remorse, guilt or sorrow. Prision time for folks like this is simply some post grad education, networking, and learning new ideas for crime in the future. The one thing that changes this for this guy is the child rape charge. If that charge sticks, then:



, and other fun things.


----------



## Brill (Nov 20, 2015)

Who in their right mind would WANT that shit anyway?


----------



## Marine0311 (Nov 20, 2015)

Life in prison.


----------



## Blizzard (Nov 20, 2015)

Anyone remember this?  Now, this was impressive:

Tanks And Rocket Launchers: Not Exactly Your Normal Theft


			
				Chicago Tribune said:
			
		

> FT. MCCOY, Wis. — For hobbyists who collect combat military vehicles--something requiring lots of space and understanding neighbors--this military base was a mother lode of rare and illicit goodies.
> 
> Was, that is, until Wednesday, when a federal grand jury in Madison indicted seven men in Wisconsin, Minnesota, Michigan and Iowa for trafficking, largely with collectors, in an estimated $13 million worth (original cost) of exotic military vehicles for the last two years...
> 
> ...


These guys basically had their own private DRMO.


----------

